# DBConnect schläg fehl: not suitble Driver ?!?



## Fr33B!t (1. Okt 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
brauch eure Hilfe, mal wieder XD

also:

Ich hab auf Xampp den phpmyadmin als DB genommen und möchte nun eine verbindung zu dem herstellen.

als entwicklungs umgebung brauche ich Netbeans, jetzt ist es so: Ich hab mir den JDBC::MYSQL treiber(mysql-connector-java-5.1.10) runtergeladen, in meinen profil Ordner kopiert und entpackt.
Weiter hab ich dann im  Netbeans unter services einen neuen Driver gemacht( natürlich die .jar datei des connector ausgwewählt un dkann mich damit auch auf die DB connecten sprich ich sehe das ein weiterer user online ist wen ich beim phpmayadmin shchaue.

jetzt aber wie greife ich dne Im code hinzu?
Habe durchgegoogelt und mein shclaues buch gefragt:

Habe extra die klasse DBconecct,java angelegt
darin sieht es so aus:

```
package jarzt;
import java.sql.*;


/**
 *
 * @author Marco
 */
public class DBconnect {
//static final String jdbc_DRIVER = com.mysql.jdbc.Driver;
static final String DB_URL = "jdbc::mysql://localhost:3306/testdb";

public void getDBCoN(){
    Connection connect = null;
    Statement state = null;
    try{
// hier ommt der fehelr, er sagt er finde den jdbc teil nicht, aber wenn ich im kontext meü schaue findet er das ding 
            Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
            connect = DriverManager.getConnection(DB_URL, "root", "");
            state = connect.createStatement();
            System.out.println("Yes! victory!");

    }
    catch(SQLException e){
        System.out.println("hat nicht geklappt bei der verbindung "+e);
    }
    catch(ClassNotFoundException cnf){
        System.out.println("Klasse des Drivers nicht gefnuden"+cnf);
    }
    
     
}
    
}
```



Was mache ich falsch? hab jetzt shco 2h dran verbrated.

Danke um jede hilfe 
:applaus::toll::applaus:


die fehler meldung :
run:
hat nicht geklappt bei der verbindung 


> java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver



man sieht er schmeisst eine SQl Exception. muss ich da beim SQl server noch was rein kopieren?
wie mache ich den das? o0


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2009)

Vielleicht hilft dir der FAQ-Eintrag: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/4322-no-suitable-driver-exception-bei-mysql.html


----------



## tfa (1. Okt 2009)

Lass mal einen Doppelpunkt zwischen jdbc und mysql weg.


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Okt 2009)

Stimmt, wie es aussehen kann findest du hier: Datenbankverbindung (Java) - Byte-Welt Wiki


----------



## Fr33B!t (1. Okt 2009)

Hey Jungs vielen Dank!
:toll:

tfa hat Recht, der Doppelpunkt war einer zuviel! 
hab Ihn weg genommen und jetzt gehds Juhu, danke!
jetzt gehts weiter XD

gemein der kleine Fehler, aber jetzt läufts! 

Mal eine Frage, kann ich diese Verbindung zwischen Applikation und Datenbank auch verschlüsseln?
Ich frage nur, weil ich in betracht ziehe später  eine 3 Tier Applikation daraus zu machen.


----------

